# Building a bait pen....



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

I want to build a structure under my dock to hold bait. Has anyone done or seen this? I know pretty much how I'm going to build it but how long could a bait stay alive in it? I would assume for a while being away from preditors .​


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

If you leave them in for a few days with no food they'll start nipping the tails of each other.


----------



## younghooker (Oct 7, 2007)

buy one from Half Hitch tackle


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

If you build one, ask around if anyone has an old zinc from changing theirs out and attach it to the pen. Might get a little more life out of it.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

I'll sell you a brand new that I built and never used. It is very similiar to the ones in the bait stores. Ha....I spent more money building it than I could have bought one for $40.

I'll sell it for $20.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

The only problem with having a bait pen is that the neer-do-wells will take your bait when they find it. Last couple weeks someone has been hitting mine pretty regular.


----------



## WaterRat (Apr 2, 2009)

Kim, what is a "neer-do-wells" ?


----------



## jamessig (Oct 3, 2007)

A neer-do-well is someone who is lazy or inadequate. Since they are too lazy or stupid to catch their own bait, they will steal from any trap or bait pen that they happen to run across.


----------



## lostkeytackle (Oct 8, 2007)

Depending on where you are located, Otters can be a major problem with bait tanks. The wire mess ones you find in most tackle stores and Walmart will be torn up by the otters, even with half a dozen bungee cords holding the lid down. We had to go to electrical ties to keep them out.
I changed and installed a fiberglass tank with a pool pump to recirculate water. I have two more of these tanks that I am trying to sell for only $100 each which would give you a permanent system. I have one installed and would be glad to show you how I did it.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

I like the trashcan idea, maybe put a little concrete in the bottom to hold it underwater and out of the bait stealers view.


----------



## error (Oct 19, 2010)

Lostkeytackle has all the best toys. You should really stop by and see his setup.

I will see you for beer later :thumbup:


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

lostkeytackle said:


> Depending on where you are located, Otters can be a major problem with bait tanks. The wire mess ones you find in most tackle stores and Walmart will be torn up by the otters, even with half a dozen bungee cords holding the lid down. We had to go to electrical ties to keep them out.


that's been my experience...out on the ICW on the north bank and deep, couldn't figure it out for a couple years until i saw a pair of otters one night...

and my experience has also been that there are some who not only help themselves to the bait but, the traps, buckets, holders, etc...jeez...take the bait, leave the rest...


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

ya, I've seen a lot of otters in the area. It would be nice to have my own bait tank at the house, what's the maintenance on something like that. Do you hafta change water all the time and check salt levels and all that good stuff?


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Use heavy zip ties for the connections. Everything else will rust. Never had an otter problem. Had bait stolen, traps and marker bouy stolen. Even caught a few people nose deep in the traps. If you keep it under your dock, keep it hidden.


----------



## Rustifaro (Jul 16, 2008)

I made this one today. It’s made of PVC, hardware cloth, cable ties, and a SS latch. It cost me about $60 for the materials (roll of HW cloth was $36) and it took me about four hours. The last one I built a few years ago was round and it was a real pain to build. This one was easy.


----------



## younghooker (Oct 7, 2007)

I use the plastic swimming pool clorine buckets with screw on lid... 5 gal. ++ clean out .. drill 1/4 in. holes.. 100 or so .. put brick in bottom.. put about a dozen/15 in each bucket.. I have 3 buckets.. I also get a $ 20 FROM THE BAIT MAN.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rustifaro (Jul 16, 2008)

Buckets are ok is all you want to keep is small bait. I’ve always had a pen of some kind on my dock. On more than one occasion I’ve came home with fish in the live well and didn’t feel like cleaning them at the time, so I throw them in the pen and clean them later. When we’re camping it makes a good live well for the beach.


----------



## Bay Ranger (Aug 25, 2008)

Matt M. from Hot Spots Bait and Tackle talked about his holding pen at the seminar this past Mon evening. Basically, a poly trash can with holes drilled all over, zip tie a swimming pool "noodle" on top for flotation, zip tie the lid so it flips open. He says that the bait lasts longer then in the wire mesh holding pens. Only drawbacks are that you have to be close to the surface of the water and you need to net the bait to get them out. No easily lifting the trash can out of the water when it is filled with water.

He also said every couple of weeks take the can out of the water and wash it off to get the growth off.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

A fellow up the lake from me has 1/2 plastic drum with lots of holes. He has a boat trailer winch mounted with a pulley to lift it out of the water. He says it works great!


----------



## twlack (Oct 26, 2011)

I make and sell a bait pen. It won't keep otters out but it will hold crabs either in or out. And there are no metal parts to corrode. About every 3 years I need to change the float noodle. I have one that is 6 years old, it's been on my dock or in the water for 6 years.

http://baitbaskets.com


----------

